# My side of the fall



## cleveland (Jun 28, 2007)

Most of you who open this wont read it but i wish you would i have never told anyone what i remember of this accident or how i feel about it


Ridding starbright the stable masters horse, everyone tells me he is mean. But that just makes a girl like me more interested and I wanted to ride him even more. 

We rode around the outdoor arena witch was just two sides of horse fence and two sides or ropps threaded through posts.

he had down a very nice job so i gave him his head and let him eat a bit, i had been at the barn for about 6 hours ridding juat about every horse i couldnt didnt want to go home. So as he was eating i noticed sean the stable master repleaced one part of the rope fence wiht a chain so you could get out of both ends. 
So he was eating farly close o the chain, i was stupid and was not paying attention he slipped his head under the chain he didnt even see it and i didnt notice.
He starts to walk forword the chain slidds up his neck and hits the saddle horn. He notices he cant move forword and dosnt know why
so he rears up and bolts the two 4 feet tall 1 foot wide polls break out of the ground wiht teh fource of the 1300 pound QH.
So fast i didnt know what really happend but i know one poll hit my in the face and the other in my stoumch. 
they push my off but my foot is still stuck in the sturrip so the chain wiht two polls on hit slidds up my front and gets rapped around my neck as i am dragged one foot still in the sturrip about 35 feet he stars to buck one buck and my foot is out but just as he did i herd the snapp. 
i was chocking the chain around my neck now the the horse is running off i can get my hands up and take it off but i couldnt move one hand and didnt know why becaus eof the shook i couldnt fell the pain yet.
so with one hand i got the chain off and laid there for wat felt like hours was wat i was told about 20 seconds i then passed out..

The rest i dont remember but i was told them sean came looking for me to tell me my om ws there to pick my up.
he saw starbright laying on the ground and ran to him his back leggs must have been hit wiht the polls he had two open gashes on each side. the horse stodd up and wiht off the pain still trotted over to me still unconches he rubbed his nose on my check i was told by sean.
sean tryed to wake me but couldnt 
whipped out his cell and called the ambulence
i woke up in there wiht an oxygen mask on then i could feel teh pain 
i the medick guy was saying "alli can you here me? stay still dont move we are almost ther ei promis alli stay wiht my"
i think that is wat he said i was screaming louder than i ever had the pain was mor ethen i ever could have imagend i didnt even know what was wroung.
screaming though the ER mom told me every one stopped wat they were doing watching the strecher run throught eh room screaming coverd in blood.
the next day is wat i remember the best i was still in pain my wake up call my was my self right as i kne wi wasnt dreaming i started screaming.
then the pain meds kicked in and i quited down 
mom was right next to me 
"wat happend i asked shakking figitting"
it was heard to breath and screamming talking was waht hurt my skin on my neck hurt and my hand and my leg and my stoumch and my shoulder most of all ym head and nose

latter the day i found out i had been in sugery for 8 hours to reconstruck my hand nose and leg
my calf bone was brocken also my nose and my hand was chatered though think i might have gotten coght in teh chain some were.
and my head was cracked open in two pleaces one on my check next to my nose and one on my temple 43 stiches on ymhead and 102 all togther.
i was home in 2 days but mom had to wake me up every 3 hourse in the day and night to make sur ei knew who i was and were i was cause of my concution.

Starbright heeled nicly and i still dont think he is mean when sean told me thst star showed sean were i was laying uncontios
i knew he was a good horse
but no i dont ride him at all just caus eof the deep feari have of that day not of the horse. now my parents wont let me ride him every one things he through me and he is evil and mean and sean is going to sell him i feel awful this is all my falt if i just would have paid attention

My nose looks a bit differnt and my leg has a scar but other than that i'm all better now... i am now affrade of big horse i dont know and i didnt used to be i have flash backs and am deathly scared of chains

if you read all that thank you i really am thankful that some one has
most people would have looked at how long it was and wold be like hell no

well heres Starbright










and heres me my nose is a bit so the side..lol


----------



## D-izzle (Jan 20, 2007)

wow..cool story


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

d-izzle- i dont know about cool story.....
Cleveland- thanks for sharing that with us! I read all of it!
You are very brave, and i know it is hard to deal with things like this.
I also had an accident on my horse and ended up with a broken pelvis. It can be very very hard to deal with and the fear and terror can be debilitating.
It has been 3 years since my accident and i did not ride for 8 months afterwards and creid the forst 3 times i rode again, just fromthe sheer terror i felt about being on a horse again!
I am now thankfully almost back to my normal riding skills, a whole 3 years later!
Good luck and i must ask, have you riden again since?? If not good luck, and i know you will be fine!!
Keep thinking positive!! It works!!

Also, i broke my nose twice before and mine is not perfectly strait either!! But i did have some plastic surgery for mine! It was sticking stragiht out to the side!! HA!!


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

C'mon guys, Cleveland just opened her poor heart to tell you all what she experienced and the terror she felt in this horrific accident as part of her healing in trying to get past it, an 99 people have looked at this thread and only 2 replied!!
Show some support!!
We all know how scary it can be to have a big accident like this. (maybe not as many know as i thought!)

I know exactly how you feel Cleveland, as i said before, and my accident want even as bad as yours, i dont know if i mentioned before but, i was squashed by my horse when she fell on me while we were ridding, thats how i broke my pelvis....

support guys.... doesnt take mcuh!!


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleveland,

I did read the whole story. It was definitely a gripping one. What a scary experience for you and for Starbright. I feel for you, wanting to explain to everyone that it really wasn't Starbright's fault, but I can also understand how you would be very afraid to ride him or any horse for that matter!

I hope you are able to get over your fear and move on in your horsey life. It sounds like you were pretty dedicated before... I'm sure you will get there again. The fact that you are young is a huge advantage for you.

Good luck!! 

P.S. Your nose looks fine to me... pretty girl!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG, you poor darling!! I read the whole story, it didn't seem to long!  I don't think i even blinked reading that horrifing story, now my eyes are watering :lol: Hope you get over your fear, cause i think starbright would like you too, she must love you!!
Thanks for sharing that with us darl!! :wink:


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

How wonderful that you are now able to tell the story. Who knows, someone might read it and be able to prevent an accident if they are in a similar situation. You are indeed very brave and strong to have come through this so well and still be able to share the story with others.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow. Thank you for sharing that story. I can't blame Starbright and it's sad that they are going to sell him! I'm sorry. I hope you can enjoy horses again soon!


----------



## Ramby (Jan 31, 2008)

Cleveland:

I do not ride horses, they scare me. My daughter loves and rides horses, and every time she gets on one, my heart is in my throat.

There is an amount of bravery in people who get on horses. A spirit that us ground dwellers don't have. That you went through what you did and do not blame the horse speaks volumes about the heart that you have. If you ever get on a horse again, you will be brave. And if you decide to never get on a horse again, that same decision requires just as much bravery, and a touch of heart break.

I hope that since you posted you have given yourself time to heal. Give yourself lots of time to heal. Not just the outside hurts, but the inside as well. And as a mother, my thought also go out to your parents, who were no doubt horrified by this accident. If they ever watch you get on a horse again, give them credit for their bravery! What we want to do is watch our kids live their lives...as long as no one gets hurt. Horseback riding is a high risk sport. It requires bravery from everyone involved.

I am sorry this happened to you. I hope that you feel peace with whatever decision you make about riding. And about your nose..my dear, you are a beautiful young lady and that you are alive and well is all that matters.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I am so sorry. I reqally cannot believe it. You are very lucky to survive. I had a pony that people hated because she kicked and bucked. Bit her and I clicked and we never did anything to hurt one another. I AM SO SORRY!!!!


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*not the horses fault*

Hi and good luck with your healing both inside and outside you are very lucky young lady and yes very brave to have the feelings for the horse that you do .i hope someday you will step up in a saddle againand beleve you will but take your time go slow and easy. you are right it wasnt the horses fault it was a classic accident case, only one you lived to tell everyone what you felt at the time. the way you have stated it i do know you will ride again and i hope the horse isnt held responsable for the axccident . i can not count the times ive been hurt while rideing and they all seem to be some kind of short sitedness on my part looking back on years in the saddle ive learned a lot and still do some dum stuff while i ride it is a dangerous sport but one that some of us are called to do no matter what the danger is as with my self im free when im on the back of my horse and can only wait till the next time i can get on. I wear a very harsh back brace when i ride and with out it i can not stand the pain in my back . ive just which to TWH do to the smooth ride but still have 2 mustangs and a qt horse that i ride at least 4 times a week just cant seem to stop ridein and will take the pain for the freedom and love i have of horses im 60yr old sunday and hope to be rideing when i turn 80 god bless you and keep your love of the horse it is as no other Dave


----------



## catatapult (Jan 22, 2008)

I think that your posting this is the best thing you could have ever done. Not only does it release you but it reminds the rest of us that we are human and that we can make mistakes, that most of the time it's really truely isn't the horses fault. It reminds us that accidents are what they are....accidents. I hope that you are able to ride again. Sometimes you can learn from accidents and it will make you a better person all around. I think that by the fact that you have laid this out for hundreds of people to read you have already made a big leap into healing. Good Luck.

P.S. remember one step at a time goes a long way to the finish.


----------

